# info, value of a garand



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

I have a garand I just picked up made in 1944 by Springfield it appears to have been reparkerized and is good shape.
the prior owner said he bought it in 1984 and thought it was korean era bring back (that's just what he told me, I don't know what led him to that)
Any info on the value or history
I am new to garand scene so any info would help thanks


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.surplusrifleforum.com/viewforum.php?f=53

Try this site.


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it the original chambering for .30-06, or is it one that has been rechambered for
7.62 NATO (.308)? The first one I ever saw was one that turned out to have been re-manufactured into a match/competition weapon in that cal. They aren't worth very much to a collector, but if it's a shooter you want, they'll shoot off a tick's balls with open sights at 500 meters !


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

It is still a 30.06 rifle


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

That's about the time the Korean imports were being brought back so it's probably one of those. Most all of them have been refinished and rebuilt, probably several times, in their lives.

I have most every book on Garands and there's good records on the WWII Springfields, a little sketchy on Korean War made receivers.

Bring it by someday and we'll gauge it, check it over and look up info on the serial number. My guess is it has a 50's era barrel and probably a mix of parts. That's just the way M-1s are. Correct rifles are rare.

Value should be at least $600 for a shooter to $1000 for a cherry. You shot mine at the range didn't you?

Rick


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Man Ive always wanted to shoot one of those. As well as the same era springfield 30-06 sniper rifles. Mauser or K98 would be cool too. Im kind of a WWII buff.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Catch me at the range and I'll grant your wish.

Rick


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Thanks rick and yes I shot yours that is what made me want one!
Ill try and get by there soon
Thanks again


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Here's the best deal on ammo but you need to be qualified to order from them, no big deal.

http://www.odcmp.com/Sales/ammo.htm

If you plan on keeping it I'd get as much ammo as I could while I could. No other country is using weapons chambered in US30 cal so the surplus stock is quickly drying up. The CMP prices have doubled on the 30 cal ammo in the last 5 years and it's only going up and becoming more scarce.

BTW: How's the VW project coming along?

Rick


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

shootnstarz said:


> That's about the time the Korean imports were being brought back so it's probably one of those. Most all of them have been refinished and rebuilt, probably several times, in their lives.
> 
> I have most every book on Garands and there's good records on the WWII Springfields, a little sketchy on Korean War made receivers.
> 
> ...


What are some of the better books on the Garand? I just got my first one, a Sprinfield service grade from the CMP. It has a 5,876,xxx serial number. If I researched it correctly, that dates the reciever from 1955. I just want to figure out what year the barrel, stock and other parts are from. Thanks in advance.
Tim


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure you use ammo designed for a rifle that age!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

timc said:


> What are some of the better books on the Garand? I just got my first one, a Sprinfield service grade from the CMP. It has a 5,876,xxx serial number. If I researched it correctly, that dates the reciever from 1955. I just want to figure out what year the barrel, stock and other parts are from. Thanks in advance.
> Tim


5.8 mil is a very late one. To check the barrel date pull the op rod back and lock the bolt open. Look in the op rod slot between the handguard and stock. You'll see numbers and letters stamped on the barrel, this is the manufacture, date and drawing numbers. A possible correct barrel would say SA55 for Springfield Armory. Wouldn't mean that rifle left the factory with that barrel but it would be correct for it. Other manufactures IDs are WIN, H&R and LMR (International Harvester, very rare) Many other parts have manufacture IDs stamped on them also.

The Scott Duff books on the M-1 are probably the best for general info, the Jerry Kuhnhausan "The US 30 Cal Service Rifle" is the best shop/techinal manual.

"Hatcher's Notebook" is another very interesting read on US rifles and ammo.

Rick


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

shootnstarz said:


> 5.8 mil is a very late one. To check the barrel date pull the op rod back and lock the bolt open. Look in the op rod slot between the handguard and stock. You'll see numbers and letters stamped on the barrel, this is the manufacture, date and drawing numbers. A possible correct barrel would say SA55 for Springfield Armory. Wouldn't mean that rifle left the factory with that barrel but it would be correct for it. Other manufactures IDs are WIN, H&R and LMR (International Harvester, very rare) Many other parts have manufacture IDs stamped on them also.
> 
> The Scott Duff books on the M-1 are probably the best for general info, the Jerry Kuhnhausan "The US 30 Cal Service Rifle" is the best shop/techinal manual.
> 
> ...


 Awesome, thanks. I checked the barrel and it is a SA from 55 as well. Trigger group is a H&R, I haven't looked over the rest of the other parts yet.
I'll check those books out. Thanks again.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> BTW: How's the VW project coming along?
> 
> Rick


 
Rick,

Russell is stuck doing honey-do's for my daughter. What's the chance he's gonna get the Ghia finished?:whistling:


Oh, and I shot Rick's Garand too and it also made me want one. I'll have to wait till Russell gets a really nice one though before I can steal...........errrr..........obtain one.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The one you and Russell shot I think was a CMP H&R correct grade. It has all H&R parts except for the barrel, it is LMR. However, many H&R M-1s left the factory with LMR barrels, I assume because H&R was running low, so it is considered a "correct grade".

Conversely, other than the receiver, my International Harvester M-1 has only 1 LMR part (clip catch). Because of it's rarity it holds more value than the correct H&R although it's a mixmaster of parts.

WWII Winchesters are also highly sought after although IMHO they are the worse of the 4 manufactures. The machining on the parts was rushed, being it was war time, and a close inspection of the parts shows the lower quality. Even the receiver engraving was light compared to others causing some Winchesters to lose the boldness of the engraving after several refinishings. Mine is barely readable.

Rick


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Good reading here.

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Please be careful what ammo you use. I've seen a Garand fire off a round when shutting the bolt because the primer was too soft. They have specific mil-spec primers you can use if you reload.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Bottlerocket said:


> Please be careful what ammo you use. I've seen a Garand fire off a round when shutting the bolt because the primer was too soft. They have specific mil-spec primers you can use if you reload.


I have heard of the slam fire issue, CMP sends a little warning note about it.

However, I've shot countless thousands of rounds out of a multitude of M-1s, both mil surp and my own reloads w/commerical primers and never once had a slam fire, FTF or any other malfunction I can think of. Nor have I ever witnessed one or heard anybody say they've had one.

Does this mean it can't happen? Of course not, but it's probably a pretty rare occurance and probably had something to do with improper primer seating, dirty chamber or excessively worn parts on the rifle.

Just adhere to rigid safety practice when chambering a round with your M-1, as well as with any other firearm. If there is an AD then your weapon is pointed in a safe manner.

You will want to keep your reloads to 2800fps or less for 150gr projos. No M-1 I've ever tested liked anything heavier than the 150 to 155 grain bullets. I believe the expensive little SMK 155gr Palma Match gave the best over all groups in most rifles but the Greek ammo CMP has is very accurate for mil surp, blows the Lake City ammo away, figureatively. My nephew once shot 7 Xs in a military rifle match with the Greek ammo and a Danish barreled CMP M-1.

Rick


----------

